# Innokin Disrupter and the InnoCell Vape Power System.



## Alex (10/6/15)

Proudly introducing the new Innokin Disrupter and the InnoCell Vape Power System. (self.Innokin)

submitted 6 hours ago by InnokinInnokin_Paul

The first photos of the Distrupter and the Innocell can be found here; I know there are more colours on the way and I liked them all, what do you think of the design? I think it's about the same size as the MVP2 - I'll check again tomorrow.

This is the official First press release - if you have any feedback or questions please let us know, Thanks!

We are very proud to introduce Innokin's newest advanced compact vaporizer and the InnoCell vape power system. The Innokin Disrupter is our latest high powered advanced personal vaporizer and it is the first device to utilize Innokin’s revolutionary InnoCell Vaping Power System LiPo replaceable battery technology.

Safety is at the forefront of Innokin’s vision for a better future and device, battery and charging safety will continue to be one of the most important issues facing the international vaping industry.

With the goal of building better, safer vaping power technology, our teams of engineers worked tirelessly to create a Lithium Polymer (LiPo) battery that’s better than the 18650; a goal that we are extremely happy to have accomplished with the launch of the Innokin Disrupter and InnoCell LiPo Battery.

The InnoCell is a compact high-quality LiPo battery pack with advanced integrated safety features like automatic short-circuit shut off, low voltage reserve and a much longer lifespan with an average of more than 300 charge & discharge cycles - at least 30% more than a standard 18650!

The InnoCell is charged via standard Micro-USB for maximum convenience and also features Innokin’s trusted ‘Vape-While Charging’ pass-through technology to ensure that your vape will always be ready.

The InnoCell will initially be available in 2000mAh and other capacities, with larger packs planned for the future. All are compatible with the Innokin InnoCell Slide’n’Click system; simply choose the charged InnoCell in the color that you like best and ‘Slide & Click’ the InnoCell securely into place to power a day of vaping.

Our dedicated teams continue to strive to lead the way in making the best advanced personal vaporizers available in world today and we appreciate all of the support from our friends, associates and valued customers around the world. With the launch of the Innokin Disrupter and the new Innokin InnoCell LiPo battery we are proud that Innokin once again introduces a new vaporizer technology with the goal of building a better future.

The new Innokin Disrupter and InnoCell is scheduled to be available at the end of July at your local Authorized Innokin Vendor. Reviews and a 100+ Numbered limited edition laser etched run to be announced and a 1000iSub Giveaway!

For more information, as well as contests and prizes, please visit our official website at www.innokin.com and our Innokin Technology Facebook page our subreddit our Instagram and our Pinterest

Thank you! 

*Innokin Disrupter First Look*
By InnokinPaul · 7 hours ago · 3 images · 1,247 views · stats

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## acorn (10/6/15)

Coincidence on colour scheme ? Joytech eVic VT vs Innokin Disrupter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## HealthCabin (16/6/15)

Good product, but I love Joyetech eVic


----------



## Sir Vape (16/6/15)

Prefer the Disrupter 

Build quality looks solid compared to Evic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

Super keen I am a big fan of innokin. It's like the Toyota of eciggs tough and reliable for days. Definitely have to add it to my collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

Okay so I opened the innokin link and had a browse around and behold I find the innokin mvp 3 pro. Are any retailers going to stock this mod? 
Vape king as far as I have seen is the only retailer that sells innokin products. ( bought my old faithfull mvp2 from them). Or am I mistaken?


----------



## free3dom (16/6/15)

Jysin said:


> Okay so I opened the innokin link and had a browse around and behold I find the innokin mvp 3 pro. Are any retailers going to stock this mod?
> Vape king as far as I have seen is the only retailer that sells innokin products. ( bought my old faithfull mvp2 from them). Or am I mistaken?



Vape King has the MVP3 Pro on order if I recall correctly - they should be available soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

Ba


free3dom said:


> Vape King has the MVP3 Pro on order if I recall correctly - they should be available soon


Thanks @free3dom You are spot on there.. @Stroodlepuff was very kind and informing me about that. However I am quite concerned on price. I do foresee plenty bake beans on toast in the near future.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (16/6/15)

Jysin said:


> Ba
> 
> Thanks @free3dom You are spot on there.. @Stroodlepuff was very kind and informing me about that. However I am quite concerned on price. I do foresee plenty bake beans on toast in the near future.



Yep...it might be quite costly unfortunately - the MVP3 (30W) launched at R1000 locally, which is why it was so ridiculous (compared to higher powered devices costing the same or less). Hopefully Innokin has learned their lesson and sells the Pro for a more reasonable amount 

There are a lot of alternative devices out there though - and if they don't price it right you still have many options for amazing gear

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Yep...it might be quite costly unfortunately - the MVP3 (30W) launched at R1000 locally, which is why it was so ridiculous (compared to higher powered devices costing the same or less). Hopefully Innokin has learned their lesson and sells the Pro for a more reasonable amount
> 
> There are a lot of alternative devices out there though - and if they don't price it right you still have many options for amazing gear


I will hold you to your advice and pick your brain abit once I have finally figured out what set up I would like to run.
I do find the problem being that there is so much to choose from. I feel like a child stuck in sweets for heaven. It all looks so gooood. 
Saying that I do like innokin as my mvp2 is practically bullet proof. It is almost so indestructable it almost dares you to try.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/6/15)

No mention on real specs though.


----------



## free3dom (16/6/15)

Jysin said:


> I will hold you to your advice and pick your brain abit once I have finally figured out what set up I would like to run.
> I do find the problem being that there is so much to choose from. I feel like a child stuck in sweets for heaven. It all looks so gooood.
> Saying that I do like innokin as my mvp2 is practically bullet proof. It is almost so indestructable it almost dares you to try.



The MVP2 is indeed a tank of a device - they are like older cars, the ones you still see driving around everywhere. Nowhere near as flashy as the new ones, but they just keep on going 

Feel free to pick my brain anytime - that sounds like a line from a zombie movie 

There is some really amazing stuff available but looking at it all it can be a bit intimidating - then after a while when you pick up the lingo and know what to look for it becomes quite "normal" (whatever that means)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

free3dom said:


> The MVP2 is indeed a tank of a device - they are like older cars, the ones you still see driving around everywhere. Nowhere near as flashy as the new ones, but they just keep on going
> 
> Feel free to pick my brain anytime - that sounds like a line from a zombie movie
> 
> There is some really amazing stuff available but looking at it all it can be a bit intimidating - then after a while when you pick up the lingo and know what to look for it becomes quite "normal" (whatever that means)


Thanks a lot. You have been a real champ! Any web sites you recommend to do some reading up on about decent box mods.


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> No mention on real specs though.


Howzit mate... I could help but notice the extensive list of devices you own.. When you vape do your neighbors call the fire department.?
Jokes aside do you recommend any reliable long battery life box mods that don't leave your bank card with stretch marks?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (16/6/15)

Jysin said:


> Thanks a lot. You have been a real champ! Any web sites you recommend to do some reading up on about decent box mods.



Always a pleasure 

What I'd recommend (and the way I did it) was to go to the vendor sites and see what they have available (and what catches your fancy) - then search for those devices to get proper info (or watch some youtube videos, vapers just looove youtube ).

Here are some good ones available right now:
Smok M80 - 80W, 4400mAh internal battery, faux temp control (~R1000)
iStick 50W - 50W, 4400mAh internal battery, small (~R900)
IPV4 - 100W, uses 2 replaceable 18650 batteries, full temp control (~R1400)
Evic VT - 60W, 5000mAg internal battery, full temp control (~R1100-R1500)
Subox Mini (Kit) - 50W mod + SubTank Mini, uses 1 replaceable 18650 battery, beautiful looks (~R1000)

The Subox is a kit that includes a atomizer, but at the cost it really is one of the most amazing kits out there IMO (it'll be available this week or next week) 

Hope that gets you started, holler if you need any more info

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/6/15)

Jysin said:


> Howzit mate... I could help but notice the extensive list of devices you own.. When you vape do your neighbors call the fire department.?
> Jokes aside do you recommend any reliable long battery life box mods that don't leave your bank card with stretch marks?



Lol, It does indeed get foggy!

I dunno it depends on what you're after and how you vape man. But these are pretty safe choices.

If you have money burning a hole in your pocket and you have to buy something right this second. I'd recommend the eLeaf iStick 50W Its such a solid workhorse, and the price isn't bad, has a 4400mAh battery, so lots of longevity. If you shop around i've seen these for R800.00 most likely your cheapest option. 

If you can wait a few weeks, then I reckon waiting for the Joyetech eVic VT, is a good choice (might be on the pricer side) But You're buying some future proofing with the temperature control (has support for nickel and titanium) 5000mAh battery, comes with an atomizer too.

If you can wait a few months, then maybe this disruptor will be a winner. I'm not too sure, but Innokin said something about being able to do temperature control with Kanthal. That'd be a really game changing feat.

The best advice I can give you, is to jump on youtube, and checkout a bunch of reviews on whichever device you choose to go with, can't hurt to read up on reddit if people have had issues with the device in question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

I wi


free3dom said:


> Always a pleasure
> 
> What I'd recommend (and the way I did it) was to go to the vendor sites and see what they have available (and what catches your fancy) - then search for those devices to get proper info (or watch some youtube videos, vapers just looove youtube ).
> 
> ...


i wish there was a like for days button thanks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Lol, It does indeed get foggy!
> 
> I dunno it depends on what you're after and how you vape man. But these are pretty safe choices.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. You really know your stuff.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Lol, It does indeed get foggy!
> 
> I dunno it depends on what you're after and how you vape man. But these are pretty safe choices.
> 
> ...


Mate I was reading up on the joy etch evic VT kit. .. Only question is this RBA device and a normal sub tank that you can buy ready made coils for( bare with me I might be talking through my arse) I am asking this because I haven the first clue on how to build a coil yet. But would like to give it a bash. So would like a atomizer to be rebuildable but also offer the ability to just buy prebuilt coils( is that even possible)..


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/6/15)

its a commercial tank, you can buy pre-made coils for it


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

Do


n0ugh7_zw said:


> its a commercial tank, you can buy pre-made coils for it


 you rate it will be any good?.. I mean the price on preorder from vape cartel is at roughly 1200 which is great value for money especially with the huge 5000 mAh battery. And I could prob just get another tank if the one supplied with it is shit.


----------



## free3dom (17/6/15)

Jysin said:


> Do
> 
> you rate it will be any good?.. I mean the price on preorder from vape cartel is at roughly 1200 which is great value for money especially with the huge 5000 mAh battery. And I could prob just get another tank if the one supplied with it is shit.



The Evic VT, based on initial impressions, will be fantastic - stock coils for the Ego Mega (it's tank) is great and you can buy a CLR coil head that is intended to be rebuilt manually. The price is low because the market is so competitive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jysin (17/6/15)

free3dom said:


> The Evic VT, based on initial impressions, will be fantastic - stock coils for the Ego Mega (it's tank) is great and you can buy a CLR coil head that is intended to be rebuilt manually. The price is low because the market is so competitive


Thanks a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------

